# Gabriele Pauli Mix 28x



## Etzel (16 Dez. 2009)




----------



## Etzel (16 Dez. 2009)

Ein kleiner Nachschlag: Gaby Pauli mag auch Fussball!


----------



## Rolli (16 Dez. 2009)

:thx: dir für den Mix von Gabriele


----------



## xxsurfer (16 Dez. 2009)

Gabi find ich gut.....danke für den schönen Mix!


----------



## tiger571 (17 Dez. 2009)

gutes Aussehen führt oft zu einer Abgehobenheit, 
dafür ist Frau Pauli ein Beispiel. 

Danke für die Bilder aus einer "besseren" Zeit


----------



## Punisher (18 Dez. 2009)

Sie soll sich für den Playboy ausziehen und anschließend zur Ruhe setzen.


----------



## astrosfan (19 Dez. 2009)

:thx: für die Bilder.


----------



## Finderlohn (19 Dez. 2009)

:thx::hearts:Irgendwie ist sie doch eine Süße,finde ich.


----------



## Quottenfuzzi (19 Dez. 2009)

Bei aller Liebe aber was soll die Frau im Playboy?? Ich muß kotzen.
Die kann sich höchstens für die Geisterbahn bewerben.
Wenn die gut aussehen soll, dann sind Frankensteins Meisterwerke Schönheiten


----------



## kaplan1 (8 März 2010)

Tolle Fotos-gerade weils ne Politikerin ist!


----------



## soellnerpopp (2 Juni 2010)

super scharfe Politikerin, klasse Fotos


----------



## fredclever (12 Okt. 2010)

Klasse die Dame. Danke


----------



## Berlin2010 (13 Okt. 2010)

Sie ist das einzigst Sinnvolle was aus Bayern lommt....:thumbup:


----------



## hummler (19 Okt. 2010)

Schade, dass man sie im Fernsehen nicht mehr sieht.


----------



## Witti1 (19 Okt. 2010)

Danke für den MIX, echt klasse


----------



## dumbas (6 Feb. 2011)

thx


----------



## klappstuhl (20 Feb. 2011)

Danke fürs Teilen!


----------



## Cruiser9 (21 Nov. 2011)

*sabber*


----------



## Reinhold (23 Nov. 2011)

Eine Frage - Ist das die Spitzenkandidatin der CSU / CDU für die Nächste Bundestagswahl ?.
dann GUT BAY
Angela ( Erika ) Merkel, oder weiß das der Bayern Horsti zu verhindern ?. 

DANKE für die Hübschen Bilder !!!!


----------



## ninuka (18 Jan. 2012)

Attraktiv und klug. Leider zeitweise ungeschickt (latexfotos)


----------



## vdsbulli (30 Juni 2012)

Na das is mal eine Politikerin... die hat was ^^

Wird Zeit das Sie wieder aktiv wird und mehr von ihr zu sehen und hören ist.


----------



## Jone (1 Juli 2012)

Das war doch mal eine Politikerin :drip:


----------



## totto (4 Juli 2012)

das war mal eine von den ehrlichen ..... gute ausstrahlung und klare kanten gegen die alten


----------



## helsana22 (16 Juli 2012)

Danke für die charismatische Politikerin!


----------



## Danika (15 März 2013)

Quottenfuzzi schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe aber was soll die Frau im Playboy?? Ich muß kotzen.
> Die kann sich höchstens für die Geisterbahn bewerben.
> Wenn die gut aussehen soll, dann sind Frankensteins Meisterwerke Schönheiten



Die muss man halt mal live erleben


----------



## Sarafin (15 März 2013)

danke für den heissen Feger.


----------



## Sarafin (15 März 2013)

Quottenfuzzi schrieb:


> Bei aller Liebe aber was soll die Frau im Playboy?? Ich muß kotzen.
> Die kann sich höchstens für die Geisterbahn bewerben.
> Wenn die gut aussehen soll, dann sind Frankensteins Meisterwerke Schönheiten


 Sehr gepflegte Ausdrucksweise legst du an den Tag,ist aber nicht Witzig,oder gar Originell,sowas wie dich,sollte man hier Verbieten.


----------



## gerhard1916 (23 Sep. 2014)

*Ich finde gabi pauli ist eine attraktive frau. Und wem sie nicht gefällt, scheiß egal. mir gefällt sie sehr gutfällt*

Ich finde gabi pauli ist eine attraktive frau. Und wem sie nicht gefällt, scheiß egal. mir gefällt sie sehr gutfällt


----------



## orgamin (21 Okt. 2014)

vielen dank für die schöne gabriele


----------



## paulnelson (9 Feb. 2018)

Gabi ist auch als reifere Dame noch sehr attraktiv !


----------



## hansfrost (18 Juni 2020)

Damals hat Politik noch begeistert ... :thx:


----------



## SPAWN (19 Juni 2020)

Danke dafür,

ja, die Frau hatte was.

Was wurde aus Ihr eigentlich?

mfg


----------

